
A French King Who Believed He Was Made of Glass - apollinaire
https://daily.jstor.org/french-king-who-believed-made-glass
======
blutfink
Wikipedia article about the psychiatric disorder:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass_delusion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass_delusion)

------
acchow

      All the king's horses
      And all the king's men
      Couldn't put Humpty Dumpty
      Together again

------
thunderrabbit
I wonder what beliefs we have about human anatomy that will seem
quaint/ignorant in some hundred years.

~~~
Razengan
Involuntary circumcision of nonconsenting children, for one.

It should fall under “I can’t believe people were this barbaric” along with
virgin sacrifices and other practices that seem inconceivable now, but were
sanctioned by pseudoscience and public approval just as this is.

~~~
skrebbel
> Involuntary circucumsion of nonconsenting children, for one.

Where do you live that that is considered common? Sounds utterly barbaric to
me.

~~~
kgwgk
The US, maybe? It remains very common (over 50%). Or some country in Africa /
Middle East / Southeast Asia where it’s done for religious reasons. If you go
back a few decades it was also quite common in other places like Australia and
Canada.

------
vondur
The poor guy was mentally ill. I believe he went on a murderous rampage and
nearly killed his brother and did kill some of the royal attendants. He also
led a huge invasion of Italy which ended up in defeat for the French.

~~~
alricb
It was Charles VIII the Affable (reigned 1483-1498), the great-grandson of
Charles VI the Mad (reigned 1380-1422), who invaded Italy.

------
enangel
This is a Cervantes short story:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_licenciado_Vidriera](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_licenciado_Vidriera)

------
mv4
Once I had a love and it was a gas

Soon turned out had a heart of glass

~~~
jacquesm
Blondie?

